# Old ray-o-vac



## beer2beer (Nov 23, 2006)

I have this old flashlight that I purchased about 20 years ago. It's 100% original (including the bulb, I guess) and it's still working.

I'm new at CPF, and I have no experience, so please, forgive me if my question is a bit stupid: is there some monetary value about this flashlight or it's just a collectable no value item?
I just took the pics below:





























A hug!


----------



## Mr_Light (Nov 23, 2006)

Here is one on EBAY:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&ih=020&sspagename=STRK%3AMEBI%3AIT&viewitem=&item=300051727990&rd=1&rd=1


----------



## beer2beer (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, exactly the same. Thanks a lot, Mr_Light!

A hug!


----------



## Northern Lights (Nov 24, 2006)

Here is a thread that talks about turning old lights into bright ROP modifications and other bright variations.
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/137673
One source of value is the flashlight museum:
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/
Look at the rayovac page for yours:
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/flashlights_list.cfm?method=browse&brand=Rayovac


----------



## Paul6ppca (Nov 24, 2006)

I converted a eveready bullet,similar to yours,into a rop using pelican big D hi bulb and a Five mega 2d to 6 AA adapter,you will not believe the difference.Stock puts out 5 lumens,a rop hi puts out 500+ lumens.!


----------

